# Weeing the bed?



## Mandy26 (May 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
My partner and I have a 19 month old Vizsla called Mylo. He's a lovely dog however for the past 8-9 months he has been sporadically weeing his bed. He sleeps in his cage every night so he is essentially weeing in 'his space'. 
A bit of information: We got him at 3 months and he was fantastic at toilet training. If he needs to go he paws at the door to be out. He gets two long walks a day. 30-45 mins in the morning and around an hour plus in the evening on weekdays and hours of walking on the weekend. My partner and I do work during the day but we've never had any issues with him being in the house. He is happy and has adapted to our working day excellently. 
He does not wee his bed every night. We almost have spaces of around 2 months with nothing, and then one evening when we've possibly only been in bed for 7 hours, we wake up to a cage full of wee. He is let out every night before we go to bed so he doesn't have a full bladder. We're at a loss for what to do. We've tried getting up in the middle of the night and moving the alarm back every half hour and this worked, then he decided to wee a month and a bit later. He doesn't whinge to be let out to go to the toilet so he's not making us aware he needs to go. 
Has anybody experienced this? Also, it doesn't look like he has just been asleep and wee'd, there are splashes on the floor, almost like he has stood up and gone to the toilet and it has sprayed onto the kitchen tiles (apologies for the detail there) 
Amanda


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Each mate goes out right after dinner then when I settle in for some led lcd fun about 8 to 9pm

then we go again about 3am each night

Prostates a tad large : ;D

Willow not yet 12 weeks no wets and mine sleep in my Log Bed with me

Rudy day 1 no potty training

not one mistake with this

He had other bigger skills like papers shredding ;D

he loved wires computers and lcd in bunches ;D

Ask this and try at any senior center you War for

they make mistakes

they earned it

and I hug em all

clean ups with pride as nature reduces all back to pre kids

some days no families in site they were dumped

I just pec flex em and tell em all excuse me

I have to change my diaper as well you wear one as well?

Sure

why not help them some

take more time reward each win

and love em deep

they love you more

trust me

last picture Sir Coppertopper last 3 months of his life he peed the bed I carried him out after 18 years of service 2nd to none

pee on me you Earned it

He mattered little to me 

treats protein can help some as well

great boy or girl going out


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

We experienced the same thing with Hally when she was 9 months - we found that it was just phase and she eventually grew out of it. Likely the same with your guy too (although he's a bit older) - perhaps wouldn't be a horrible idea to collect a sample to take to the vet just to rule out an UTI. Good luck!


----------



## Mandy26 (May 3, 2012)

Hi Both, 
Thank you for the replies. It seemed to be for the one night and that was it, he hasn't wee'd since. I will keep an eye on him Vespasia and next time it happens I will take a sample in. 
x


----------

